# Other passions



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, I am addicted to my Kindle but there is one other material object I am also addicted to and that is collecting and using Fountain Pens.

Anyone else have a true love for another material object?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Dvds. I have over 2000 of them. I love watching movies. Although lately I have been ignoring them and spending a lot more time with my Kindle.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Knitting!  I love yarn esp. wool and wooden knitting needles.

Maxx


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

Gaming and gadgets it my love (after the Mrs and the boy of course).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Okay, I am addicted to my Kindle but there is one other material object I am also addicted to and that is collecting and using Fountain Pens.
> 
> Anyone else have a true love for another material object?


Material. Literally. Here's one of my fabric shelving units (I was rummaging through it for some projects, it needs to be reorganized).










and irons. Here's one of my prides and joy:









Betsy


----------



## Brendako (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep. My bike.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that it in your Avatar?  Bigger pic needed!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I collect sandcastles. I buy at least one every time that I go on vacation. I will spend an entire day in little shops trying to find them. I don't even know how many I have. There are some in every room of my house and I have some at work too.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Okay, I am addicted to my Kindle but there is one other material object I am also addicted to and that is collecting and using Fountain Pens.
> 
> Anyone else have a true love for another material object?


 Well, ummm, I seem to be collecting IPods!
Honestly, I am not doing it deliberately! People keep giving them to me!

I had one of the ones with no color which I eventually gave away. Then I was given an original shuffle---the one that looks like a pack of gum. Eventually I was gifted a little rectangular shuffle in lime green. I bought myself a black nano. And, as an advance birthday present, today I was given one of the teeny-tiny new black Ipods with the controls in the earphones... {As an aside, it also has a robotic voice {like the TTS of the Kindle} which also has laughable mispronunciations as it tries to tell me what is playing.}

I am kind of embarrassed to write this down!

patrisha


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, Betsy, that's some fabric stash.  And if that's only ONE of the shelving units....

Do you collect old irons?  As in pre-electric?  I have one of those somewhere in my garage, and it needs a new home.  Or rather it will once I get the garage decluttered and find it again.  



Me, I'm into fabrics (two sewing machines and boxes and boxes of fabrics) but have never tried quilting, I sew garments.  And knitting, there are a few boxes of wool waiting for me.  And cookbooks and kitchen gadgets, the latter unfortunately limited by available space.  And jigsaw puzzles!

Oh, and I also love fountain pens.  Two old ones (40+ years, with real ink reservoirs), and about a dozen newer ones, with a dozen different colors of ink.  Plus one quill pen (which doesn't actually get used, though).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I collect sandcastles. I buy at least one every time that I go on vacation. I will spend an entire day in little shops trying to find them. I don't even know how many I have. There are some in every room of my house and I have some at work too.


Can you explain a bit? I thought sandcastles were those things that people build on the beach -- do they make models of those?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

patrisha #150 said:


> Well, ummm, I seem to be collecting IPods!
> Honestly, I am not doing it deliberately! People keep giving them to me!
> 
> I am kind of embarrassed to write this down!
> ...


Don't feel bad. I am just as embarrassed to admit that I've never seen an IPod close up.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy...Wow!! So cool. Wow again!!

For me it's* 2* material things. 
*
China*...you don't want to know how much I have...especially Lenox. It started out with one piece (that you buy on a 2 per month program) 30 years back when I was dating my husband. Now it has turned into an entire hutch and then some full.

*Scrabble* More an ADDICTION than a collection... 12 actual games (4 electronic) 6 Scrabble puzzles (sort of like wordsearch) books. Plus the limited edition electronic dictionary. A Scrabble T shirt, mug, page a day calendar, collector's lunchbox. I average a good 4 games per night against the computer. (Played a real game earlier tonight with my sister and my son...I won--he he). LOVE the game; its invention was pure genius.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I collect frogs, angels and Willow Tree figurines.

I love games of all kinds. Have an extensive collection of classic board games and card games, as well as electronic games (Atari, Commodore 64 game collection, PC Games, Nintendo DS, Wii and Nintendo Game System). Of course, I also have my Smart Phone and my iPAQ. Just love those gadgets and the games you can play on them!!

...and of course there is the Kindle and my books!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Can you explain a bit? I thought sandcastles were those things that people build on the beach -- do they make models of those?


They are actually made of sand, but they are smaller than the ones that you would make on the beach. I don't know how they are held together. One of the companies that make them is called Mr. Sandman. They come in all different colors and sizes. I even have a couple that have moats with fake water. I got the first one when I was a kid visiting my grandma in Florida. I found it in one of those little tourist shops. They are usually much easier to find at beach destinations, but I do have one that I found when I was at Niagara Falls and one that I bought at Cedar Point. The smallest one that I have is about as long as my little finger and the biggest one is about a foot and a half.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was intrigued by the sandcastles. I found this:









http://www.carmelcurios.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CC&Product_Code=465&Category_Code=MRMC

Betsy


----------



## dianon (Feb 28, 2009)

The NY Yankees. I plan my days around their games. If you said to me two years ago that I'd be a Yankee fan(atic) I would have laughed! After I retired I somehow got involved with their games and now I know more about them than my DH does!
Only wish I could have been at the opening today. loss and all!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was intrigued by the sandcastles. I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Betsy! That's exactly what I was talking about. I even have one that looks a lot like that. I wasn't sure where to look to find a picture or how to post it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> They are actually made of sand, but they are smaller than the ones that you would make on the beach. I don't know how they are held together. One of the companies that make them is called Mr. Sandman. They come in all different colors and sizes. I even have a couple that have moats with fake water. I got the first one when I was a kid visiting my grandma in Florida. I found it in one of those little tourist shops. They are usually much easier to find at beach destinations, but I do have one that I found when I was at Niagara Falls and one that I bought at Cedar Point. The smallest one that I have is about as long as my little finger and the biggest one is about a foot and a half.


How interesting! I'm wondering whether maybe they mix the sand with some kind of glue to make a slushy substance and then pour it into molds... however it's done, they sound fun, and pretty! I especially like the idea of a moat. More houses should have them - I wish mine did, complete with crocodiles


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Does my DH count as a material possession?   I also love collecting Disney pins.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I collect comic books. I have all the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles books. (the original, I don't do the Archie series) I probably have four thousand others in addition.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I love playing the ukulele.  I have 6 ukuleles, different sizes.  I'm not very good but I have lots of fun with it.

Kathie


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

KCFoggin said:


> Okay, I am addicted to my Kindle but there is one other material object I am also addicted to and that is collecting and using Fountain Pens.
> 
> Anyone else have a true love for another material object?


Do you use your fountain pens for calligraphy? I want to learn calligraphy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Latjoe said:


> I love playing the ukulele. I have 6 ukuleles, different sizes. I'm not very good but I have lots of fun with it.
> 
> Kathie


I have a 6 string tenor Uke. . . .all Koa, got it in Hawaii. I also have a bunch of other instruments, both stringed and wind type, many of which I can sorta play, some of which are just for show. A couple my husband built from kits.

Ann


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

libros_lego said:


> Do you use your fountain pens for calligraphy? I want to learn calligraphy.


I started using fountain pens in a Catholic grammar school which was the mandatory writing instrument. Later in life I got into calligraphy but you use a different nib for calligraphy but I have been called on many times for addressing wedding invitations. Caligraphy is not hard so you really should try it. It's just a matter of strokes and the direction of the strokes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Vegas Asian also loves fountain pens.  I'm surprised she didn't stop in last night and post about it.  

I did Boyds Bears for the longest time.  I still have many of them, but haven't bought them as often since acquiring my K.  I really like the resins the best.  
I also love to cross stitch.  So I have projects everywhere.  I'm currently have many WIPs (works in progress).  Two pieces for weddings this summer.  
One for my son called To Laugh Often.  This one is a huge piece using one thread over 32ct material.  That's 32 squares per inch.
  One for my daughter called Mother's Tree.  It took me months of research going to different libraries, court houses, and a special section of WVU to research back to a female relative in Ireland.  I was able to determine what church she married in.  The research was a lot of fun. 
  One for my grandson called A Prince Is Born.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I collect all things relating to Disney Villians. I also collect cute or comical chickens, I don't collect the realisitic ones.

I also ballroom dance, I will post some pics once I find some.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Material. Literally. Here's one of my fabric shelving units (I was rummaging through it for some projects, it needs to be reorganized).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't profess to a love of irons (or ironing) - but I do understand your passion for fabric. After all - the one who dies with the most fabric wins!

Me - I've got a collection of Lladro figurines








and David Winter cottages 

The Lladros came from my husband's many TDYs to Spain (took me awhile to find a pic of one that I actually have - since they're all over 25 years old!), the David Winter cottages were mostly bowling prizes from a bowling league overseas  ). I too have a LOT of dishes, gave each of my daughters a set when they got married, and still I have 4 sets including my set of Christmas dishes. 


I guess the only thing I actively collect these days is roosters for my kitchen and birds for my bedroom. And I try not to go crazy with either - I pass up a lot of both. But every once in awhile I find something that just calls my name.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I collect things with irises.  I have paintings, prints, ceramic figures, decorative plates, curtains, bedspreads, pillows, the plants themselves (that are blooming now!), crystal, cross-stitch patterns - etc...
I also collect old children's books.  I have Dorrie the Little Witch, the Happy Hollisters, the Dana Girls, Nancy Drew, Beverly Grey, Judy Bolton, the Bobbsey Twins, Honey Bunch, Cherry Ames, Vicki Barr and others that escape me at the moment.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Boy Betsy, your post sure brought back memories for me.  My aunt was a dressmaker and every square inch of closets and tables looked just like this.  I never, ever had a problem finding something to suit me and something for Aunt Em to turn it into


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

It would have to be shoes for me, I think I have over 150 pairs of shoes.  I need a separate house for them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have some David Winter cottages. . . .Lladro never did anything for me. . . .I don't so much collect any one thing as be sure to get something native where ever I am.  DH is retired Navy and we've lived in Iceland, Hawaii, and England, and have visited Germany, Japan, and Thailand.  I have stuff from all those places. . . .

Ann


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a 6 string tenor Uke. . . .all Koa, got it in Hawaii. I also have a bunch of other instruments, both stringed and wind type, many of which I can sorta play, some of which are just for show. A couple my husband built from kits.
> Ann


I knew there was someone here with a uke in her avatar, couldn't remember who. All my ukes are 4-string. My first uke (and still my favorite) is a concert-size mango uke made by Peter Lieberman. Got it the first month of my retirement. My tenor uke is the only one I have that's not solid wood, but sounds pretty good. My baritone is my newest, it's mango, made by Pono, and I also have a Pono koa soprano uke. My smallest is a KoAloha sopranino which is shockingly loud.

I just realized I said I have 6 ukes, but I only have 5 . . .  when I was mentally counting them for my first post I counted an empty case. I'm such a doof! .

Kathie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I can't profess to a love of irons (or ironing) - but I do understand your passion for fabric. After all - the one who dies with the most fabric wins!
> 
> Me - I've got a collection of Lladro figurines


Don't love ironing, but I do love irons. I have a about 8 or 9, each good for a particular purpose or a collectible. My mom (did I mention that she's from Hibbing?) loved ironing, I didn't get that gene.

I brought a whole bunch of Lladro home from Spain in 1974 as a poor college student and gave it away to family and friends, as it was dirt cheap then. I carried it home wrapped in my clothing in my soft sided suitcase, which I checked! 

I have the same Don Quixote you have! Got that later for myself after the price went up.  I did eventually inherit the Lladro I'd given my grandmother. We put it out at Christmas, along with the Lladro nativity scene.

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

dianejerry said:


> The NY Yankees. I plan my days around their games. If you said to me two years ago that I'd be a Yankee fan(atic) I would have laughed! After I retired I somehow got involved with their games and now I know more about them than my DH does!
> Only wish I could have been at the opening today. loss and all!


Yes, another Yankees fanatic!

I've been a fan since I was a kid; in fact I'm listening to today's game right now while I'm at work.

I usually get to one game a year; I can't wait to see the new Stadium!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Betsy, your shelves remind me of one of my best friend's basement, where there are similar views!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

My other passions are the above mentioned New York Yankees, Star Trek (and lots of other science fiction -- I regularly attend SciFi cons), photography, and wolves.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Boy Betsy, your post sure brought back memories for me. My aunt was a dressmaker and every square inch of closets and tables looked just like this. I never, ever had a problem finding something to suit me and something for Aunt Em to turn it into


KC--you have an "Auntie Em!" Do you have a dog named Toto?



Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't love ironing, but I do love irons. I have a about 8 or 9, each good for a particular purpose or a collectible. My mom (did I mention that she's from Hibbing?) loved ironing, I didn't get that gene.
> 
> I brought a whole bunch of Lladro home from Spain in 1974 as a poor college student and gave it away to family and friends, as it was dirt cheap then. I carried it home wrapped in my clothing in my soft sided suitcase, which I checked!
> 
> ...


My mom loved ironing too - that gene totally skipped me.

Lladros were cheap back when we were buying them too - as I recall my Don Quixote was $20 - DH would go to Spain at least a couple of times a year and almost always brought something home. I've got a couple more now that we'd given to my parents back then, but I just left them in the boxes for my girls whenever they decide they want them.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I used to collect all sorts of things before we downsized and moved to Mexico.  I had dishes, mouses (not the live ones), books, Christmas villages, baskets.  All gone now.  And when we started talking about moving to Brazil I got a kindle and started getting rid of my dtb and refuse to collect anything else material.  So I collect kisses and hugs from my DH


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> So I collect kisses and hugs from my DH


Careful. Those will melt in the hot sun and heat.

Oh, you didn't mean Hershey kisses. 

Just kidding. I'm tired today, so I have corny jokes.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a number of fountain pens (my favorite is my Parker Duofold), but my main passion is guitars. I have 14 guitars, half of which are in various stages of modification. Almost all the records and CDs I have are of guitar music.

And of course, I read once in a while. 

Mike


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to instantly label myself as a nut to some, lol. I like guns, reloading & shooting. I own 30+ firearms, I also reload for rifle, pistol and shotgun and cast my own bullets. I shoot both trap and cowboy action shooting.

Here's a a couple of pictures of my reloading benches:

Main reloading bench.









My secondary reloading bench.









Some of my bullet molds:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Andra said:


> I collect things with irises. I have paintings, prints, ceramic figures, decorative plates, curtains, bedspreads, pillows, the plants themselves (that are blooming now!), crystal, cross-stitch patterns - etc...


Check out Mystic Stitch.com. They have some fabulous iris cross-stitch patterns.
deb


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

KCFoggin said:


> Okay, I am addicted to my Kindle but there is one other material object I am also addicted to and that is collecting and using Fountain Pens.
> 
> Anyone else have a true love for another material object?


I have been collecting Longaberger Baskets for 16 years!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Longaberger Baskets.  I see the Magazine Basket, which is my favorite, is on sale at a fabulous price.  I deleted the email quickly before I was tempted.  I already own 3.  But not in any color except classic.  Hmmm...I think I need to go look through my deleted emails.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Okay, I'm going to instantly label myself as a nut to some, lol. I like guns, reloading & shooting. I own 30+ firearms, I also reload for rifle, pistol and shotgun and cast my own bullets. I shoot both trap and cowboy action shooting.


Not a nut at all. While I don't share your hobby, the mere fact of gun ownership is not sufficient for that label. (I've known some gun enthusiasts who *were* nuts, but that's the attitude, not the guns themselves.) I think it's not necessarily any different from collecting spears or engraved swords or the like.

Now, I can see how the craftsmanship of a rifle might appeal to you. I can understand the appeal of a shooting range or the like where one could practice marksmanship. But it sounds like the reloading itself is also of interest... can you explain to a non-gun person why that is? I like to sew, but I don't find any particular enjoyment in threading a needle. Not being sarcastic here at all, I'd just like to understand it better.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Forster, 
I used to re-load with my grandfather when I was younger.  I loved it.  He passed away when I was 14, and I was so mad when my male cousins got all of his stuff for re-loading.  I was the one that always did it with him; not them.  I'm still mad.  LOL!!
I love trap shooting.  I do not personally shoot, but I do score at registered shoots that are held at our local club.  
And cowboy shooting is also very interesting.  I have never seen it, but I have taken an "expert's" testimony a couple years ago and found it intriguing.  He was an interesting person overall.
Thanks for sharing your pictures.  They brought back some great memories.
deb


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> But it sounds like the reloading itself is also of interest... can you explain to a non-gun person why that is? I like to sew, but I don't find any particular enjoyment in threading a needle. Not being sarcastic here at all, I'd just like to understand it better.


Reloading appeals to both my craftmanship, creative and perfectionist natures. It also can be repetitive endeavor which can be quite relaxing in it's own right. Measurements need to be exacting both in the case size, overall cartridge size and powder charge. Combine this with numerous component choices, ie brands of brass, bullets, primers and many, many appropriate powders and well you can have a lifetime of enjoyment trying to chase down the perfect recipe for a particular firearm. Think of it akin to cooking (which I also like to do, lol) where one is trying to perfect a particular dish.

As far as the bullet casting goes, well I just like to play with 750-800 degree lead and make nice shiny things. 

Edit: Oops I better back up some, reloading is basically taking the individual components to a cartridge and assembling them. The components being the brass case, primers (required to ignite the powder), powder (the propellant) and the bullet (the actual projectile).

The casting part is for making your own bullet which isn't a necessary part of reloading as there are many pre-made commercial varieties avaliable.

Here's a few I cast.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

drenee said:


> Forster,
> I used to re-load with my grandfather when I was younger. I loved it. He passed away when I was 14, and I was so mad when my male cousins got all of his stuff for re-loading. I was the one that always did it with him; not them. I'm still mad. LOL!!
> I love trap shooting. I do not personally shoot, but I do score at registered shoots that are held at our local club.
> And cowboy shooting is also very interesting. I have never seen it, but I have taken an "expert's" testimony a couple years ago and found it intriguing. He was an interesting person overall.
> ...


Not fair at all that you didn't get your grandfathers stuff. If I ever have a granddaughter (few years off yet I hope) who is interested in my stuff, It'll be hers.

I just started trap league for the season last night, hadn't shot since last season, got a 25 on the 16yd line, didn't do quite as good at the handicap though.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Forster said:


> Reloading appeals to both my craftmanship, creative and perfectionist natures. It also can be repetitive endeavor which can be quite relaxing in it's own right. Measurements need to be exacting both in the case size, overall cartridge size and powder charge. Combine this with numerous component choices, ie brands of brass, bullets, primers and many, many appropriate powders and well you can have a lifetime of enjoyment trying to chase down the perfect recipe for a particular firearm. Think of it akin to cooking (which I also like to do, lol) where one is trying to perfect a particular dish.
> 
> Edit: Oops I better back up some, reloading is basically taking the individual components to a cartridge and assembling them. The components being the brass case, primers (required to ignite the powder), powder (the propellant) and the bullet (the actual projectile).


Silly me... I had this idea that you open a chamber and drop in a bullet and snap it shut, or something like that.  Now it makes much more sense. Thank you for explaining. KB is a great place for learning new stuff!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Silly me... I had this idea that you open a chamber and drop in a bullet and snap it shut, or something like that.  Now it makes much more sense. Thank you for explaining. KB is a great place for learning new stuff!


I'm happy to explain and happy to find open minded people, which board seems to be full of.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My DH just reminded me I collect hats - not Betsy or Gertie style, these are actually worn in public to protect me from the sun.  Maybe some day I'll make a pile and take a picture,  I have all kinds.

On guns and reloading, I worked with a guy who was big in reloading and skeet shooting.  He was much easier to get along with after he had spent a night "playing" with his toys.  He was also a ham, not that has anything to do with gun loading re-loading


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Forester,  My DH is a police officer.  He spends every free moment with a gun or bow.  He wants to get into reloading but just hasn't taken the plunge yet.  There are a couple of great gun forums out there that he frequents.  If you are interested pm me and I will pass those along to you.  

My hobbies are photography, digital scrapbooking and whatever sport my kids are playing at the moment.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> KC--you have an "Auntie Em!" Do you have a dog named Toto?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


LOL! No, growing up dog was Bugal Anne


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Forster said:


> Okay, I'm going to instantly label myself as a nut to some, lol. I like guns, reloading & shooting. I own 30+ firearms, I also reload for rifle, pistol and shotgun and cast my own bullets. I shoot both trap and cowboy action shooting.


No problem with me. I have a permit to carry and love my Smith & Wesson 

Pulleeez, my mother always complained about the dining room table being taken over by my brothers reloading shotgun shells.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

My other passion would be riding dressage.  For the non-horse savvy, the easiest explanation of dressage would be ballet for horses.  In addition to the three main gaits of the horse...walk, trot and canter...you and your horse learn to perform lateral movements which allow the horse to travel both forwards and on an angle.  It is hard to describe but when done well, dressage improves the communication between horse and rider and allows the horse to become more supple and engaged.  I ride almost every day after work.  My partner in this endeavor is my gorgeous Oldenburg gelding, Huey.  He is a big bay fellow (the color of rich chocolate) and he gets the most fabulous dapples in the summertime.  

I also love collecting little dalmatian figurines...I have a little wall alcove in my living room full of little dalmatians I have found over the years.  I have one real live Dalmatian, Carly, who turned 14 this year.  Our older dal, Mollie, died last summer and we miss her terribly.


----------



## dianon (Feb 28, 2009)

Being so wrapped up with Yankee opening day, I forgot to mention that I study Tarot and Cartomancy and am a reluctant card reader!


----------



## Brendako (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep, that be my beastie, for better photo go to http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r149/brendako24/Myspace/27f1.jpg


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

This is my current passion:










If I'm not reading or writing, and the weather is nice, I'm probably out on my scooter, committing Random Acts of Insecticide as hundreds of poor bugs smack into the face shield on my helmet.

Former obsessions:








and









I outgrew the white bike and the spiffy red Suzuki proved to be too tall for someone with bad hips and a bad back. But dang, I _loved_ that bike!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thumper said:


> This is my current passion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH I am so very jealous! I had a Suzuki 400 but the last time I dropped it on a major highway in Dallas I decided it was better for me to give it up. Mbikes here are lethal and no way would I even get a golf cart, so I walk and take the bus, no car. I love your current Bug Killer - if I ever moved to a civilized country I'd check one of those out in a flash


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a small collection of penguins.  I just love them!  My favorite is a painted bowling pin (a real one).  I named him Winston.    He sits on my desk at work and I adore him, although I have several others as well.

I also have a "nasty" habit of collecting series of books.  I can't stand owning one or two when there are more in the series!  I am finding that now I need to get series on Kindle....Many of them I am price watching on shoppingnotes.com for the prices to drop.... I am sure that NO ONE here understands that collection...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


>


This is very cool.... What's the make/model?


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Thumper, you have an MP3!!! I'm jealous beyond belief. Is it a 250 or a 400? Is it as wonderful as it looks? Have you seen they're doing a hybrid? 

Pidgeon, that is a Piaggio MP3 scooter, notable for its 2 front wheels. The 500cc model has more 'agressive' styling and looks a bit like it's out of Mad Max. Piaggio is the company that makes Vespa scooters.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I want a 500 so bad I can taste it! Is it as much fun to ride as I think it is? No, Wait! Don't tell me! That would only make it worse!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

chevauchee said:


> Thumper, you have an MP3!!! I'm jealous beyond belief. Is it a 250 or a 400? Is it as wonderful as it looks? Have you seen they're doing a hybrid?


I have the 400; I toyed with getting a 500, but everything I read suggested that for the price it wasn't any more powerful than the 400, plus it doesn't have as much storage space and the brakes are somewhat lacking for the weight. I hadn't heard about a hybrid version--the thing gets 60 mpg as it is. And it's _more_ wonderful than it looks. I had serious concerns that I would regret giving up a motorcycle for it, but the sheer fun of the ride, plus the versatility quickly erased any worries.

I have a feeling I'll keep this one and ride it until the wheels fall off.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

intinst said:


> I want a 500 so bad I can taste it! Is it as much fun to ride as I think it is? No, Wait! Don't tell me! That would only make it worse!


Ok, I won't tell you how INSANELY AWESOME riding an MP3 is. I won't go on and on about how it feels like riding on rails, and how it can hit freeway speeds with no problem but also trolls around town nicely.

I will tell you the 500 supposedly isn't all it's cracked up to be. For its weight the brakes aren't quite as powerful as they should be (no personal experience there, just read that in Motorcycle Consumer News and heard it online from a couple people...and people online NEVER lie!) and it doesn't have a trunk, as do the 250 and 400. It does have under seat storage, though.

But no, I won't tell you how much SHEER FUN I have, because that would just mean mean.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cruel, very, very cruel!
(But I bet it was fun, though)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, if people can post pics of motorcycles, I can post a picture of my favorite guitar:










   

Mike


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

jmiked said:


> OK, if people can post pics of motorcycles, I can post a picture of my favorite guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't believe people are more excited by the guitars and the bikes (trikes?) than by my favorite iron, posted earlier! LOL!










Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

awww Betsy -- I like your iron!

I have a thing for fountain pens and inks, photography, fabric, and yarn for knitting.  I also like to hunt for shopping bargains.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

jmiked said:


> OK, if people can post pics of motorcycles, I can post a picture of my favorite guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh....that is absolutely beautiful. I wish I had the skills to justify owning one that awesome, but I'm lucky to pluck out _Row Row Row Your Boat_...


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Forster,

Speaking as a gun-toting liberal, you're not a nut.  I on the other hand, apparently don't exist.   

My husband would like to take up reloading, but we just don't have the space (one car garage, no basement).  Though maybe if I promised him reloading space he would clean out the garage.  Maybe in our next house?

Oh do you make lead-free bullets?

Lara Amber


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Ohhhhh....that is absolutely beautiful. I wish I had the skills to justify owning one that awesome, but I'm lucky to pluck out _Row Row Row Your Boat_...


Lack of skills didn't keep me from buying it. I used the last of my severance check to get it, back in 2003. Haven't regretted it a bit. It's been my dream guitar for almost 40 years. I couldn't believe it when they started manufacturing a production run of a one-of-a-kind customized instrument. It makes me sound better, heh. And even after 40 years, I still think it's the most beautiful electric guitar I have ever seen.

Mike


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Home video.  Mostly theatrical films, some anime, and TV on DVD.

Started with VHS back in the day and then got serious about film with Laser Disc in the early '90s.  Started collecting Criterion releases, Disney box sets, classics from the 30's, 40's, 50's etc (Hitchcock, Kubrick, Kurosawa, Ford, Wyler, Scorsese, etc., etc.)  

Moved on to DVD and continued collecting mainstream, foreign, classic catalog, etc.  
Continued with HD-DVD and now Blu-ray.  
(I still pick up classics on DVD not likely to see High Definition.)

- Walter.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I am an avid online gamer. What makes that weird is that _*I*_ am the one that got my son, grandson, my best friend and a bunch of coworkers started playing. We have played Dark Age of Camelot for over seven years now but have also tried Age of Conan and Warhammer. We keep going back to Dark Age of Camelot, the best game out there.

I absolutely LOVE computers and gadgets. I even built my most recent computer myself. I will never buy a premade computer again except for laptops.

I used to have a very passionate love for expensive purses. I am so glad I am over that as that is a very expensive hobbie to have. I have a closet full of them that I am sometimes tempted to put on ebay but just can't quite let go of them yet.

Signed,
Granny Gamer


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I previously posted that one of my other passions is ballroom dancing which I have done for the last 6 years with my hubby. We took 2 years off and have just gotten back into it. Here are some collages from two showcases we did.









This was a medly that combined the Bolaro, Cha Cha and Mambo









This one was a triple swing (East Coast Swing)


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> Forster,
> 
> Speaking as a gun-toting liberal, you're not a nut. I on the other hand, apparently don't exist.
> 
> ...


No, not practical and I'm not even sure it's possible with a home setup. However if one is into such things Barnes makes a lead free bullet that can be used for hunting. Very pricey though.

Harm from lead in the environment from bullets is minuscule if outright non-existent. Lead shot for hunting waterfowl is a slightly different matter as in many cases the shot is, well shot, over water. Over many years it can get concentrated in one place and the ducks/geese ingest it causing problems. For this reason most states have adopted laws outlawing lead shot for waterfowl hunting, however it is still legal to use it for hunting upland game birds.

IIRC at many shooting ranges (where lead is most likely to be concentrated) the lead is eventually reclaimed and reused.

As far as gun-toting liberals, there are a pile of them in the western states.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

We use family land to hunt and target shoot, and we've talked about possible damage from having all that lead on our land and getting into the water supply (we're talking since WWII).  So it's been something we've been discussing.  We might just have to be more thorough cleaning up after ourselves.

Lara Amber


----------

